# overclocking problems occur



## yogi366 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi! I got a brand new pc (vista, intel-i7,6Gb ram etc) it constantly occurs overclocking issues and it collapses every time I open it and get rebooted, plus it shows a message that says " AHCI bios not installed". Can you help me? Appreciated a lot....ray:


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Is this a hand-built computer, custom-built, or store-bought? What are the FULL specs?
Motherboard
CPU
RAM
Power Supply
Graphics card

Was this computer built with overclocking in mind? Does the CPU have a stock fan or an aftermarket cooler? What type of case is it, and how many fans does it have and where?

How exactly are you trying to overclock? What are your settings in BIOS, or if you're using a program to do it, what settings are you using there?


----------



## yogi366 (Aug 23, 2009)

It's a custom-built one and i got intel core i7 920 @2.67 Ghz with a foxconn flaming blade GTI for mthboard and a nvidia Geforce GTX 285 for graphics. Also, I got a brand cooler plus a fan that it was installed with the box. I suppose it supports overclocking 'cause it's only less than 2 months pc.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

What's the power supply? To find this out open up the case, the power supply should be the large boxy component with a ton of wires coming from it, the power cord should plug into it. Read the brand and wattage rating off the side and post it here, please.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Was the custom builder an online retailer, local PC shop, you?


----------

